# Hemichromis lifalili



## Kronkie (Apr 26, 2016)

I have a 68 gallons (260 liters) tank which I want to have Hemichromis lifalili in. I just would like to know what kind of other cichlids I can have in that tank. 
I really like Julidochromis and Paralabidochromis.
If these a not compatible. Then what is?
And if you think Hemichromis lifalili is only suitable for a tank by themselfs. Then what can i mix with Julidochromis and/or Paralabidochromis?
I would also like to know if it is better getting just one of each species or if I should get a pair.
I really hope you guys can help


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

OK, 
1) The Hemichromis lifalili likes different water then the other 2. Softer and lower PH. Besides that when they are ready to breed, they will take over the tank.
2) Julidochromis and Paralabidochromis may get along, but are from two different lakes in Africa. Their water is similar, but not the same--but close enough to not be a concern.
3) IMO, the Paralabidochromis will be too aggressive for the Julies.

Pick one of the 3 above fish and then build around it.


----------



## Kronkie (Apr 26, 2016)

What would you suggest I have with Hemichromis lifalili then?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Difficult question to answer. Red Jewels are NOT "community" fish. They are highly territorial and will kill any fish they consider an intruder, which is most fish. You can try Giant Danios, or a large school of Congo Tetras, but both are not guarantee to be safe.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It is my understanding that the vast majority of jewels labeled _Hemichromis lifalili_ in the hobby, are most often actually the common jewel, _Hemichromis guttataus _.They are not too particular about water requirements, and will do well in a wide range of water chemistry. Where they specifically originate from is almost always an unknown so the specific water chemistry they originate from is also generally an unknown. Have not yet come across any actual measurements taken from specific jewel cichlid habitats. 
Quite conceivable, that many jewels come from harder water then lake Malawi (dGH less the 4-5) or lake Victoria (dGH of 1-4) http://malawicichlids.com/mw01011.htm, since both lakes are fairly soft water ( and despite the recommendation over the years, that fish from these lakes some how need to be kept in water 2 to 20 times harder then they actually come from!).


tanker3 said:


> They are highly territorial and will kill any fish they consider an intruder, which is most fish


Curious to know tanker, how many years you kept jewels, in what size of tank and what they killed?
I've kept jewels in every decade, starting in the 1970's. Over 15 years altogether, probably somewhere more around 20 years altogether. Kept them with all kinds of aggressive cichlids and tough non-cichlids. Bred them over and over in the community tank and never had them kill anything. (Other then once in a 15 gallons. And that was an experiment after arguing on this forum against the cookie cutter suggestion for convict tank mates. I bred cons and then jewels in a 15 gal and both of them quickly killed off all schooling dithers.......the tough non-cichlid tank mates I had argued in favour of (pleco, CAE, blue gourami, paradise fish) not only all survived a convict and then jewel spawning but did OK IMO.....so yeah, a breeding pair of jewels killed some schooling dithers, but I really didn't give them much of a chance in 15 gallons! :lol: )
IME, long term, there much more competitive with other substrate spawners. IMO, a mouth brooder will usually make a better cichlid tank mate.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

BC:
I would not say I have kept them too many years, but I had both the Red and "Neon Blue" Jewels before, but never at the same time. I had the Reds on and off for about maybe 10 years. had them in a 20gal tall, and/or my 55gal. I used the 20gal tall for breeding. The only fishes that I can remember being truly killed by them was Bleeding hearts. The Jewels I had were very mean, and I could not keep them with Firemouths and Keyholes. The Jewels never really killed any of them but did tear up the others fins and tails (the Firemouths did some damage back, if I can remember). I have been a cichlid lover for almost 40 years since starting with Angels.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

tanker3 said:


> The only fishes that I can remember being truly killed by them was Bleeding hearts. The Jewels I had were very mean, and I could not keep them with Firemouths and Keyholes.


Any choice of schooling dither would need to be tough and hardy and there really needs to be space where they can swim and still stay out of the way. I think giant danios have at least decent chance with jewels. I think keyholes don't belong with any aggressive cichlids. They are really too timid. And jewels may very well prove too aggressive for firemouths. Maybe in a 6 ft. tank, but even then really don't regard firemouth as a 'tough' cichlid, so maybe not the greatest choice either. Like I previously mentioned, IMO, jewels are more likely to have friction with another substrate spawner.
I would consider Paralabidochromis or other Victorians with jewels in a 4 ft. or larger tank. I have kept jewels with Victorians many years ago, though do not recall too much about it. I generally see most Victorians as similar enough to mbuna, to regard them the same way, though as aggressive as they may be, are usually not as 'tough' as mbuna. I would also consider some of the less aggressive mbuna, like yellow labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of this 68G?


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

At different times I kept my jewels with pelvicachromis taeniatus and pelvicachromis pulcher (Kribs). They did ok, but I wouldn't have tried it in anything smaller than a 75g, personally.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

tanker3 said:


> OK,
> 1) The Hemichromis lifalili likes different water then the other 2. Softer and lower PH.


I have seen such blanket statements about Jewel Cichlids in many of the aquarium books. My experience with all Jewels is that they will do just fine in hard alkaline water. In fact they are very tolerant of a wide range of water conditions. They are an invasive species in South Florida where the water is hard and alkaline, and they have even invaded bodies of brackish water:

http://www.news-press.com/story/life/ou ... /12257095/


----------

